# Kontakt won't load all IR's of my menu.



## maxchristensenaudio (Apr 5, 2020)

It works as intended for cases 0-5 but not for 6-9
I defined the menu and the entries via Creator Tools and gave each entry an ascending value. What am I doing wrong?


on ui_control($SENDS_PANEL_REVERB_MENU)
select($SENDS_PANEL_REVERB_MENU)
case 0
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/L224 Hall_2 7.5s.wav", 0,0)
case 1
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/L300 RT60 15.6s.wav", 0,0)
case 2
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Cathedral A.wav", 0,0)
case 3
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Exhibition Hall.wav", 0,0)
case 4
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Hard Wood Room A.wav", 0,0)
case 5
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Pantry.wav", 0,0)
case 6
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/ISO BOOTH 1.wav", 0,0)
case 7
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Stereoscopic Vision.wav", 0,0)
case 8
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Vinyl Liftoff.wav", 0,0)
case 9
$asyncID := load_ir_sample(get_folder($GET_FOLDER_FACTORY_DIR) & "presets/effects/convolution/<<<K4IR.nkx>>>/K4 IR Samples/Anomalous Rhythm.wav", 0,0)
end select
end on


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 5, 2020)

Not all of those samples are necessarily in K4IR.nkx monolith. Go to the location of that monolith and check out subfolders to see where they might be.


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (Apr 6, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Not all of those samples are necessarily in K4IR.nkx monolith. Go to the location of that monolith and check out subfolders to see where they might be.



They are in "User/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt(5)/presets/effects/convolution"
Correct?
All the files that I wanted to use are in that folder. I have no idea if they are inside the K4IR.nkx file though. Also some folders only have nkp files while other folders like "tiny rooms" also have a folder with .wav files? Do I have to get a different path for using IRs that are not in the K4IR.nkx ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes, you need to define the path to the .wav file directly. So instead of <<<K4IR.nkx>>> you need to keep on adding subfolder levels until you reach the IR you want. First 5 IRs are in the NKX, but for others you need to drill down to their .wav files directly.


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (Apr 6, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, you need to define the path to the .wav file directly. So instead of <<<K4IR.nkx>>> you need to keep on adding subfolder levels until you reach the IR you want. First 5 IRs are in the NKX, but for others you need to drill down to their .wav files directly.


Thank you! Your work and top notch replies really make this forum worth it!


----------



## merlinhimself (Mar 8, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> You are not supposed to share or redistribute IRs that come in the Kontakt factory library...


I was wondering if you meant that you can't use the Kontakt IR's for use in a commercial product? Even with not sharing/redistributing them such as the way @maxchristensenaudio was describing


----------



## maxchristensenaudio (Mar 8, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> I was wondering if you meant that you can't use the Kontakt IR's for use in a commercial product? Even with not sharing/redistributing them such as the way @maxchristensenaudio was describing


You can reference the IR's that are built into Kontakt with your script. You can't put those IR's into the resource folder though because that would make them accessible to other people as files when they donwload your instrument


----------



## merlinhimself (Mar 9, 2021)

maxchristensenaudio said:


> You can reference the IR's that are built into Kontakt with your script. You can't put those IR's into the resource folder though because that would make them accessible to other people as files when they donwload your instrument


Ah yeah that makes sense. One question about those IR's, are they only included in the Kontakt Full version? Or are they also in the Player? Just wondering if the instrument goes through Native Access, will Kontakt Player users be able to load those IR's?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 9, 2021)

They're installed with either version of Kontakt.


----------

